# Triathlon Training



## lightsandsirens5 (May 1, 2010)

Any of you ever done a triathlon? I;m going to be dong a small one in July. (Very small I think. 1K swim. 40K Bike. 8K Run.) It will be my first tri.

If you have run one before, can you reccomend a good training schedule/program? I am a real good swimmer, but I have never biked that far and last time I ran a 10K I thought I was going to die.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 2, 2010)

I've done a few sprint length Tris and a couple of Olympic length... It's a blast. I used the training programs I found at http://www.trinewbies.com/tno_trainingprograms.asp

I'm a decent cyclist, but a lousy swimmer. I started swimming with a masters group. I'm slow, but now I can do it without drowning. 

Good luck.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 3, 2010)

It depends upon your baseline conditioning as of right now. In any event, I wouldn't expect to be a contender for anything. Just aim for finishing the race. Given your description of where you're at, the beginner sprint tri program that's 11 weeks long looks like it's appropriate for you. Just be careful about shin splints if this is an increase in your running distance. Look for it to occur in about mid 2nd week to third week if this is a dramatic increase in running distance for you. Otherwise, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 3, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> It depends upon your baseline conditioning as of right now. In any event, I wouldn't expect to be a contender for anything. Just aim for finishing the race. Given your description of where you're at, the beginner sprint tri program that's 11 weeks long looks like it's appropriate for you. Just be careful about shin splints if this is an increase in your running distance. Look for it to occur in about mid 2nd week to third week if this is a dramatic increase in running distance for you. Otherwise, it shouldn't be a problem.


 
That is my goal right now. Cross the line alive.

Two summers ago I was running probably 5 miles a day and never had problems with shin splints. My dad was Navy SEAL. We used to run together and apparently he taught me proper running form.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That is my goal right now. Cross the line alive.
> 
> Two summers ago I was running probably 5 miles a day and never had problems with shin splints. My dad was Navy SEAL. We used to run together and apparently he taught me proper running form.


Two summers ago, and probably before that, you were probably running close to that and you probably worked up to that distance, so... shin splints weren't an issue for you. You get them because you increase your mileage too quickly. I used to see it all the time. The thinking behind shin splints is that they're basically microtears along the tibia where the tibialis anterior  muscle attaches to the tibia. 

Proper form does help minimize the irritation, but it can happen if you increase your mileage too quickly. Nobody is immune to it... Take a good look at your current ability and adjust the schedule shown on the website accordingly. You will be able to cross the finish line alive. How fast you do it depends upon your baseline fitness level and how your body reacts to the training schedule (stress).


----------



## Aidey (May 3, 2010)

Good shoes help prevent shin splints and other stress injuries too. And I mean good shoes fitted by someone who knows what they are doing. Not just the best looking paid of Nike's from Wal-Mart.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 3, 2010)

Aidey said:


> Good shoes help prevent shin splints and other stress injuries too. And I mean good shoes fitted by someone who knows what they are doing. Not just the best looking paid of Nike's from Wal-Mart.


+1. Go to a running specialty store or at least a place that has people knowledgeable in runner's needs and knows shoes. Different people need shoes that do different things to keep their foot/ankle alignment where it should be for running.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 3, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> +1. Go to a running specialty store or at least a place that has people knowledgeable in runner's needs and knows shoes. Different people need shoes that do different things to keep their foot/ankle alignment where it should be for running.


 
Yea, I used to wear New Balance back when I still ran. I wore tham out and never go another pair. I'll probably get either those again or a pair of Brooks.

Why did I ever stop running..............:wacko:


----------



## firecoins (May 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> If you have run one before, can you reccomend a good training schedule/program?


Spend 5 hours a day watching tv.  Than you will be prepared.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 3, 2010)

firecoins said:


> Spend 5 hours a day watching tv. Than you will be prepared.


 

h34r:


----------



## Akulahawk (May 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yea, I used to wear New Balance back when I still ran. I wore tham out and never go another pair. I'll probably get either those again or a pair of Brooks.
> 
> Why did I ever stop running..............:wacko:


New Balance does put out some good shoes. However, you're going to know _what_ those old shoes did for your foot/ankle alignment. Did they attempt to correct pronation or supination? The point is, don't just go out and buy shoes because of the brand name. Buy the shoes that are comfortable and ensure that you're in proper alignment. Amazingly enough, that does help keep your form correct, and stress injuries to a minimum.B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 3, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> New Balance does put out some good shoes. However, you're going to know _what_ those old shoes did for your foot/ankle alignment. Did they attempt to correct pronation or supination? The point is, don't just go out and buy shoes because of the brand name. Buy the shoes that are comfortable and ensure that you're in proper alignment. Amazingly enough, that does help keep your form correct, and stress injuries to a minimum.B)


 
I take it you are a runner.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I take it you are a runner.


Aaaaah. No. I had to learn more than I care to about collision, contact, and non-contact sports... and one of those is running/cross-country. Such learning is why I can not watch most sports for fun now. I did that for 7 years... and then EMS came calling...


----------



## wolfwyndd (May 4, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> I used the training programs I found at http://www.trinewbies.com/tno_trainingprograms.asp
> I'm a decent cyclist, but a lousy swimmer. I started swimming with a masters group. I'm slow, but now I can do it without drowning.


I'll have to check it out.  Thanks.  

I was PLANNING on doing my first triathlon in June of this year but it's not going to happen now.  The triathlon is a 2 mile CANOE, 5K run and 15K bike.  Sadly, my canoe partner and I had a falling out so I'm not going to be able to do this one.  I'm looking around for a 'standard' swim, bike, run but I'm not having a whole lot of luck.  In the meantime, I'm just gonna stick with the training for my 1/2 marathon in Sept.  BTW, anyone doing the USAF Marathon?  I'll be doing the 1/2 that day in Dayton, OH.


----------



## fit4duty (May 7, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Any of you ever done a triathlon? I;m going to be dong a small one in July. (Very small I think. 1K swim. 40K Bike. 8K Run.) It will be my first tri.
> 
> If you have run one before, can you reccomend a good training schedule/program? I am a real good swimmer, but I have never biked that far and last time I ran a 10K I thought I was going to die.



I have trained a few people for tri's and one of the best resources for entry level competitors is a book by Marc Evans called The Endurance Athletes Edge. In addition to basic instruction it goes into very decent detail as to how to structure your training cycles so to make concurrent gains in all three disciplines. 

Remember: The only training modality that is specific to any sport is the sport itself. The key is to understand how to structure your training so that the other things you do directly and positively impact your ability to perform the sport.

Good luck and please post the details of your progress and the results!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 7, 2010)

fit4duty said:


> Good luck and please post the details of your progress and the results!


 
OK.

Right now I am running and swimming four times a week and trying to bike 3 times.

I ride 20 miles, swim 500 meters (am shooting for 1000) and run 6 miles.


----------



## Ubergopher (Jun 11, 2010)

Let me start this off by saying I'm not any sort of super athlete (I can barely get my 1.5 mile time under 13 minutes right now) but I did do a mini-triathlon here. It was a 200m swim, 10k on a spin bike (yuck) and then a 5k run, so I've got a little bit of an idea on what's going on for tris.

1. Like everyone else has said, proper running shoes. I run with Brooks and I love 'em, a fwe people I know have those vibram 5 fingers and I plan on getting a pair of those when I get back and can try 'em on before buying them.

2. Bricking. A few weeks before your race (or longer if you want) practice bricking. Do a hard workout on the bike and instead of stopping when you get done run 2 or 3 miles. The transition between biking and running works out different muscles (and some of the same ones) so your running will feel off, doing this will get you use to that feeling

3. Finish your first one, that's more than most people ever will.


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 12, 2010)

In another life (I was an investment banker on wall street), I did a couple Ironman triathlons, several half-Ironmans and countless olympic and sprint distances, as well as tons of marathons.  Now with my career change to EMS, I am more into weightlifting and yoga (and kinda sorta desire to get into ultrarunning...we'll see....) however I have a bunch of knowledge and left-over training plains (didn't spend $250 a month on a tri coach for nothing!).  

As far as what other people are talking about in this thread... eh...... wouldn't worry so much about sneakers.  Just find a pair of kicks you can run in and don't kill your feet.  Maybe check out Nike Frees (less support), The Saucony Fasttwitch (more support) or the Brooks Trance (most support).  

You're going to go through sneakers so fast if you're training high volume anyways that you'll have lots of time to try different brands.  

Worry more about BIKE FIT!!!  THIS IS SUPER KEY!! Take your bike and get it professionally fit.  GET YOUR BIKE FIT PROPERLY!!!!!!!!! 

This will save you aches and pains, allow you to train harder, and let you be way more aero and hence make it easier to bike.  You want something that works for you as far as how aggressive or non-aggressive you want your positioning.  

I disagree with Fit4Duty as far as the "best" book for triathlon training- IMHO it's Joe Friel's The Triathlete's Training Bible.  
http://www.amazon.com/Triathletes-Training-Bible-Competitive-Multisport/dp/188473748X

That one book can get you through Ironman without a coach.  Super detailed training programs, everything you need to know. 

Also- join a tri club!  The group atmosphere and training sessions will help you immensely.  You'll have people to talk to about nutrition, good bike shops, and any other questions you'll have.  Also it's a great resource to find out about fun upcoming races.  

I would write a ton more but we are off to the beach  

Good luck!  That is exciting you're getting into tris... it's an expensive but fun sport.   Cheers


----------

